# Need help in Rhode Island, SE Mass area?



## pinkfloyd (Dec 12, 2006)

I am in Rhode Island / SE Mass area, We have 2 plow trucks, looking for some small accounts.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry I can not help you, but welcome to Plow Site.


----------



## pinkfloyd (Dec 12, 2006)

*thank you*

Thanks for the welcome, there is lot of info to read on this site, i like it


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*I am looking for work in SE Mass and Ri.*

I am looking for work in Se Mass Area or RI. I am in Braintree ,ma area.


----------

